# Leuchtspitze



## Franz_16 (23. März 2001)

Hi
hab mir heute ne neue Rute gekauft echt ein Schnäpchen eine 3-Teilige Dam Karpfenrute + Dam Freilaufrolle fuer 100 dm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aber jetzt zu meiner Frage gibt es eine Farbe oder sowas ähnliches mit der man die Spitze anmalen kann das sie leuchtet?


----------



## tdonat (23. März 2001)

Hi,hol dir doch einfach nen Knicklichthalter für Rutenspitzen! So ein "Clip Light" oder ähnliches!Kosten sind halt nur so um die 2 DM!Oder willst du deine Rute echt bepinseln??Achso, wo hast du die Rute denn her, ich will auch eine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil
tdonat


----------



## Klausi2000 (24. März 2001)

Ich will auch eine !!!!Mein Tipp:Bevor du die Rute bemalst ... nein, bitte nicht ... kauf dir im Fahrradladen reflektierendes Lenkerband und z.B. oranges Lenkerband ... dann einfach eine saubere Lage auf die Rute und gut ist ... nachts hat das refelktierende Band den Vorteil, dass du wenn du es anleuchtest Alles super erkennen kannst ... hat mir am Rhein schon manchen Fisch gerettet, da ich irgendwann festgestellt habe, dass Knicklichter, nur um uns Angler zu täuschen, nachts von allein und ohne zutun von Wind, Welle oder Fisch anfangen sich zu bewegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... und so einfach anleuchten und gut ...Und wenn du irgendwann das band erneuerst sieht es wieder wie neu aus ... bei Lack ist es schwerer alles wieder weg zu bekommen !!!Also, bitte nicht bemalen .... Klausi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. März 2001)

Ich habe bei meinen Brandungsruten selber Knicklichthalter angebracht die auch halten. Denn alles was es zu kaufen gibt fliegt einfach weg wenn mann volle pulle wirft.
Ich habe farblosen Schrumpfschlauch vom Elektricker (zwei Stücken von ca 3cm) auf die Rutenspitze gezogen. Dazu muß der Spitzenring vorsichtig mit Feuerzeug runter und dann wieder aufkleben mit Heißkleber.
Nun ein Knicki in das obere Stück Schlauch direckt am Spitzenring zu einem viertel einschieben und den Schlauch vorsichtig mit Feuerzeug erwärmen so das er sich fest um das Knicki zusammenzieht. Nun das Knicklicht wieder herausziehen und die ober Hülse sitzt bombenfest.
Das untere Stück Schrumpfschlauch wird genau so erwärmt aber ein Stück tiefer auf dem Rutenblank so das es zwar fest sitzt aber immer noch hoch und runter zu schieben geht umd die Knickis auszutauschen.
Und so sieht das ganze aus:
Das geht wirklich super und ist beim Angeln bei Wind und Wetter der beste Bißanzeiger. Und wie gesagt er hält selbst bei Temperaturen unter Null und Sturm wenn alle käuflichen Dinger schon lange im See schwimmen.------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de   [2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 24-03-2001 um 10:56.]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (24. März 2001)

Hi Jörg
Deine Idee ist ja Spitze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das die Teile die es so zukaufen gibt nicht gesonders gut halten.
Zu Franz möchte ich nur sagen: Überleg Dir das mit der Farbe noch mal. Ich würde dann lieber zu Reflex-Band oder zu einer der anderen hier genannten Möglichkeiten greifen.------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel





[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Stuffel am 24-03-2001 um 17:59.]


----------



## Franz_16 (24. März 2001)

Hialso erstmal danke fuer die ganzen Tips.. ich werde es vorerst einmal mit dem Band versuchen.
Die Angel hab ich von meinem Kumpel gekauft... der hat vor einiger Zeit aufgehört zu angeln und hat mir schon so manches hochwertiges Teil für eib paar Mark gegeben... naja der kennt halt den wahren wert solcher Ruten nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im übrigen hab ich heute die Angel natürlich gleich getestet... auf 3 Stunden 2 Karpfen 1er 10 Pfd und der andere 5Pfd
hmmm lecker


----------



## Franky (24. März 2001)

Moin moin,ich finde den Tip von Jörg echt "spitzen"mäßig (im wahrsten Sinne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
Da musste ich gleich mal in den Katalog von Conrad Elektronik reinschauen, und siehe da, es gibt den transparenten Schrumpfschlauch (Verhältnis 3 : 1) in 3 verschiedenen Größen: 3 mm, 6 mm und 9 mm. Ich glaube, für diesen Zweck sollte man den 9 mm Schlauch nehmen...------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 24-03-2001 um 19:38.]


----------



## wolpi (24. März 2001)

Tolle Idee Das mit dem Schrumpfschlauch, nur der Spitzenring äh kann man den mit normalen Heißkleber wieder befestigen? Aus der Heißklebepistole von Pattex?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gruß
     WOLPI


----------



## Franky (24. März 2001)

Ja Wolpi,der Heißkleber von Pattex ist mit am besten! Besonders zur Montage von Ringen ist der 100% geeignet. Es gibt kaum einen besseren Kleber, der sich mit so einfachen Mitteln wieder lösen läßt!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## wolpi (24. März 2001)

Mein Angelgeschäftsinhaber sagt mir der Heißkleber würde sich nicht eignen da er sich bei direkter Sonnenbestrahlung erweichen würde und man dann Probleme hätte.
Er meinte Da gibt es eine speziellen Kleber für, mit häterer Zusammensetzung.

------------------
Gruß
     WOLPI


----------



## Franky (24. März 2001)

Na, die Temperatur hat noch kein Ring bei direkter "Sonneneinstrahlung" erreicht, daß der Kleber einweicht. Der Pattex Heißkleber wird erst bei 170 - 200° C weich.
Alternativen, wenn Du möchtest, wären UHU "Hart" und (die wohl beste und endgültigste Lösung) 2-Komponentenkleber (UHU endfest: Name sacht alles).
Keine Bange: noch sind all meine Spitzenringe, Stonfos etc. fest dran. Trotz Sonne (Wärme!, nicht UV/A oder UV/B)------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 24-03-2001 um 21:34.]


----------



## Guest (25. März 2001)

Servus Franky,
probier mal die Lösung von Jörg weiter zu entwickeln.
z.B. eine kleine Klemme(Schlauchklemme)auf der Spitze zu befestigen, und auf der Klemme dann eine Halterung analog wie bei den Autosicherungen zu kleben, löten.Und dann das Knicklicht einklipsen.
Dann bräuchte man nicht am Spitzenring zu manipulieren.
Ist so&acute;ne Idee am Sonntagvormittag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
  WO[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Wieselopa am 25-03-2001 um 10:46.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. März 2001)

Moin Freunde!
Es ist überhaupt kein Prob den Spitzenring runter zu bekommen. Heißkleber ist zum befestigen der beste Kleber weil er auch im gehärteten Zustand etwas elastisch bleibt. Skundenkleber ist zu hart und läßt sich auch nie wieder lösen. Bei Heißkleber bekommt man den Ring so oft runter wie man will.
Den Schlauch diereckt auf den Blank ohne zusätzlich Klemmen und so was ist darum so wichtig weil sich dann die Schnur nirgend wo verfangen oder rumwickeln kann. Wenn zB. im Dunkeln die Schnur da oben vertüddert und man merkt es nicht dann gigts beim nächsten Wurf einen riesen Knall"und Tschüß". Oder beim reinkurbeln geht die ganze Schnur kaputt usw.
Glaubt mir es ist so echt das beste denn die Rutenspitze ist einer sehr hohen Belastung ausgesetzet beim Wurf.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Matte (25. März 2001)

@Wolpi: passt schon was MS schreibt!
Was meinste was dein "Angelgeschäftsinhaber" macht? Der geht ins Lager klebt dir mit Uhu die Spitze und am nächsten Tag, wenn du deine Angel holst verlangt er für seinen Spezialkleber 20 Mark.


----------



## Franky (27. März 2001)

Moin Leute,ich hab Jörgs Kram mal nachgebaut! Klappt 100%!!!! Ich habe mir, weil braucht man immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, alle 3 Größen Schrumpfschlauch eintüten lassen. Für diese Bastelei muß man schon, wie ich vermutet hab, den 9 mm Schlauch nehmen.
Erste Sahne, und der Spitzenring sitzt wieder bombenfest!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. März 2001)

Na also, das sieht doch mal gut aus. Ich hab doch gesagt das funzt super.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Schulti (27. März 2001)

Echt &acute;ne geile Idee, Jungs!!!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## tdonat (28. März 2001)

@Franky
das sieht ja klasse aus, aber du hast doch eine gelbe Rutenspitze, brauchst du denn da wirklich sowas?? Eigentlich sollte das Gelbe doch schon reichen oder nicht? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil
tdonat


----------



## Franky (28. März 2001)

Hi TD,nee, im Dustern ist das fast egal, ob blau oder gelb! Das siehste nur, wenn Du die Spitze permanent anleuchtest... Ohne Knicki siehste nix.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. März 2001)

Genau und beim Brandungsangeln kann man nicht die ganze Nacht die Spitze anleuchten.Vor allem ist es auch nicht gut weil der Lichtschein die Fische verjagen könnte. Am besten ist Stockfinster beim Brandungsangeln und dafür ist son kleines Knicki an der Spitze genau das richtige.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Juli 2001)

Ich habe mal die Idee von M_S hochgeholt.
Ist ja echt toll.Muß ich mal nachmachen,
denn auch ich habe mit den gekauften Knicklichthalter nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Super M_S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hummer (22. Juli 2001)

Bei meiner Zebco worldchampion Brandungsrute ist sowas serienmäßig, ich brauche also nicht zu basteln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich kann bestätigen, daß es wunderbar funktioniert.Petri!Hummer


----------



## MichaelB (23. Juli 2001)

Moin,ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt die Montage mit dem Schlumpfschalauch, wäre mir aber ein zu großer Film. Deshalb mache ich das so: Gummi-Knickie-Halter mit der "offenen" Seite (wo man das Knickie reinsteckt) zum Rollenhalter oben auf die Rute und mit ein oder schwarzen Kabelbindern befestigen; der Kabelstraps wird natürlich an der Oberseite der Rutenspitze zusammen gezerrt. Hält selbst bei Gewaltwürfen am Strand, sieht "unheimlich professionell" aus und geht kurz mal an/ab zu basteln.Gruß von MichaelP.S.: und NIEMALS die Rute anpinseln.....![1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MichaelB am 23-07-2001 um 17:20.]


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2001)

Moin Michael,die Idee ist auch gut, hab aber meiner Meinung nach einen großen Haken: die Kabelstrippe hat dann an der Oberseite eine ziemliche "Erhöhung" - nämlich da, wo Du sie zusammenstrappst... Wehe, wenn die Schnur sich darum legt: das reisst Dir stumpf die Rute durch. Und das wieder zusammenzubasteln sieht wahrlich nicht professionell aus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das passiert beim Schrumpfschlauch nicht, denn der bietet keine "scharfen" Kanten und keinerlei Widerstand. Die Schnur gleitet einfach dran vorbei... 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Juli 2001)

So ist es Franky. 
Wer einmal beim volle Pulle Wurf am Ring oder ähnlichem hängen geblieben ist weiß wovon Du hier redest.

------------------

        www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juli 2001)

@M_S
genau das ist mir schon passiert,und nicht nur einmal.Selbst beim einholen hat sich die Schnur schon um den Knicklichthalter gelegt.
Darum finde ich deine Idee so toll.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit meine Knicklichter
einfach nur mit Tesafilm festgemacht.Hält auch super und das Knicklicht liegt eng an der Rute an.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Juli 2001)

Moin Dorsch!
Mit dem Tesa haben wir auch Jahre lang geangelt bis Zebco mit dem Toplicht auf den Markt kam. Da haben wir uns gedacht das können wir auch und kamen auf die Idee mit dem Schrumpfschlauch. Seit dem ich das benutze bin ich nie wieder beim Wurf oder einkurbeln hängengeblieben.

------------------

        www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------

